# Headlight Restoration and Coating: BMW 525 by WetShine.Net



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Removing old oxidized lacquer and also sanding marks left by previous technician.

Full process:
1) Masked with 2 layers of masking tape followed by 2 layers of duct tape.
2) Machine sand with Ryobi finishing sander using 800 grit, followed by 1000 grit, 1500 and 2000 grit. Plain water used as lube.
3) Tight corners hand sanded using Optimum No Rinse Wash diluted to QD ratio as lube.
4) Compounded with Osren Perfect 40 compound and 3.5" Lake Country twisted wool pad with Makita 9227C @ 1500 rpm
5) Fine compounding with Meguiar's #101 Foam-Cut Compound and 3.5" Lake Country Orange cutting pad with Makita 9227C @ 1500 rpm
6) Polished with Osren Perfect Cut 2.0 and 3.5" Lake Country White polishing pad with Makita 9227C @ 1500 rpm
7) Final polishing with Osren Perfect Cut 2.0 and 3.5" Lake Country White polishing with Dodo Juice Das 6 Dual Action polisher @ speed 5.
8) Remove tape, wipe down surrounding panels and engine bay. Wipe headlights with water.
9) Coat with GTechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer.






























































































































































































Notes: The edges still had some leftover cracking but much reduced. A lower grit number is needed.

Thanks for looking, all comments are appreciated


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work mate
Congrats
The difference is obvious
You result is perfect


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good job looks nice


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Turnaround :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a big improvement there! I'm surprised they were so hazy on a car that's not that old!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Andy Rich (Feb 15, 2009)

Are they plastic lenses? I have a VW with headlights in a similar condition & was looking to revive them


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Finishes the car perfectly, great job.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Andy Rich said:


> Are they plastic lenses? I have a VW with headlights in a similar condition & was looking to revive them


Yep they are plastic lenses, most modern cars are using plastic lenses already.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Great work.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Really good thread - thanks for sharing


----------

